# General > Recipes >  Student meals

## Thumper

Ok guys I am trying to get organised here(yes I know its horrible when somebody is this organised lol) my son will be going to uni next year and I want to make up a scrapbook/recipe book for him to take with him so I am looking for cheap,easy,tasty recipes to put in it and also so I can let him "try them out" before he goes  ::  he is really fussy,no fish,no lamb,no large chunks of veg,infact the only time he eats veg is in tattie soup! So its going to be hard to find things that are cheap,easy,healthy and filling so I thought I would ask early, so come on guys hit me with some ideas please! :Grin: x

----------


## Anne x

Teach him to braise mince Thumper then he can have anything Bolognese Chilli Mince and Tatties it goes on and on 

Store Cupboard -- Dry Pasta,  Tins Tomatoes , Pasta Sauces Tuna 
and all the usual baked tattie fillings is another easy one for them to learn

----------


## EDDIE

Macoroni and cheese,mince and tatties but generally i would say meals that involve pasta,rice and tatties would be the cheapest it would be very filling as well.
The other thng as well u will have to keep it simple and easy to do or he might not bother and end up resorting to the ping of the microwave

----------


## wifie

Teach him to make the tattie soup!  Also simple lentil - I put one on the soup thread ages ago and if you give him a stick blender he will be able to have it without chunky veg!  :Smile:

----------


## Bad Manners

You can't beat Mince and Tatties I suvived three years on that and cheese on toast in a pop up toaster.

----------


## alanatkie

corned beef hash, omellettes, scrambled eggs, toad in the hole

Check out here for more recipe ideas- http://www.studentrecipes.com/

----------


## arana negra

I agree about the mince, he can add spices/herbs and have it with noodles, spagetti, baked potatoes, rice.

Also pasta dishes adding chunks of tinned chopped ham/pork peas sweetcorn herbs whatever he likes.

Use wraps to fill with the mince or spicy bakes beans or stir fry chicken strips (Tesco used to do a pack of it) add onion seasoning and red pepper finely sliced if he likes it, serve with rice or in tortilla wraps.  Add pasta suaces to the chicken then top baked potatoes with it. Stagg tinned chilli con carne was great for that too. The chicken in sauce would go with  the items in the first paragraph too.


When I was on a tight budget I frequented Tescos in the evening for the bargains on their reduced shelf, I had many a good meal from items found there.

----------


## hotrod4

If he makes enough bolognese type mince he can then use it the following day by wrapping it in a wrap and putting cheese sauce over the top, voila canneloni-ish!!!!
Or layer the bolognese with wraps and top with cheese sauce voila lasagne-ish!!

if he wants to make a cheap and easy bolognese without the hassle or skill ,fry the mince add some garlic puree and some tinned tomato soup(lidl's one is good for cooking)cheap and tastie bolognese, after all who doesnt like tomato soup!

Utilisation of over production is a great thing!
left over mashed tatties -chuck some onions and cheese in it form a pattie and fry -Cheese and onion squeak!

I'll post more when I can remember them  :Wink:

----------


## Thumper

Thanks guys,theres some good ideas here,keep them coming though!  :Smile:  x

----------


## EDDIE

tatties,beans,cornbeaf and sweet corn all mashed together looks terrible but taste ok

----------


## arana negra

How about spanish tortilla ? basically potato and egg (can give a recipe if you like)  and maybe a look at my mashed potato thread some ideas there.  Homemade meatballs if he would do them can be frozen.

----------


## Welcomefamily

Get him a small flat bed toastie maker, you can cook bacon, sauages, burgers on them and then put bread on to make fried bread, and reduce the cleaning. Put slice chicken on it with a little spinkle spice such as tandori to make pitta bread fillings with some salad bits.

----------


## Thumper

Oops guys sorry I forgot to mention that Thumper Junior will not eat tatties,I am ashamed to admit it but he will only eat smash  ::  or a roast tattie if its covered in gravy,he reckons he doesnt like a tattie that tastes of tattie  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  but he does love tattie soup...weird boy! x

----------


## alanatkie

> Oops guys sorry I forgot to mention that Thumper Junior will not eat tatties,I am ashamed to admit it but he will only eat smash or a roast tattie if its covered in gravy,he reckons he doesnt like a tattie that tastes of tattie  but he does love tattie soup...weird boy! x


lol & i just though it was my kid - i have 1 the same but will eat a baked tattie  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## dirdyweeker

what a brilliant idea to make your own recipe book for him. Much more personal. I personally would include (as wifie said) soup recipes. With homemade soup and bread he wont go wrong. A tin opener and toastie sandwich maker for emergency!

----------


## honey

get him a slow cooker, he can meake decent meals using cheap cuts of meat, and freeze what he doesnt eat that day..

----------


## Housewifie

also does not need a conventional cooker if he got a slow one, can plug it in his room.

----------


## Welcomefamily

A bag full of pot noodles for when he has not got time to cook like on a Sat night when he will be hard at his studies???  ::

----------


## crashbandicoot1979

Pasta with a tin of chopped tomatoes, herbs and whatever else he wants to toss in with it - I more or less lived off this in my student days, theres hundreds of different combinations!

Also, sausage and bean casserole - grill some cheap sausages, then cook a red onion, garlic, some baked beans, some kidney beans, and a dollop of chilli sauce in a frying pan - serve over the sausages with smash on the side!

I agree with honey and think a slow cooker would be a great thing. I have one now but have often said I wished I had one as a student.

----------


## teenybash

Tin of beans with grated cheese mixed through, on two slices of toast and a fried or boiled egg on top....very filling.

----------


## Birdie Wife

My OHs mum wouldn't let any of her sons leave the house until they could make this traditional Welsh dish which I think is called something like Tatis Piminute. It's very easy, filling and sustaining...

Slice up an onion and fry it until soft.  Add chopped bacon and fry that until cooked.  Add potatoes, sliced into quite fine rounds, and enough water or stock to cover.  Simmer it all with a good pinch of salt and pepper until the potatoes are soft and starting to fall apart - enjoy in large bowlfuls with crusty bread.

----------

